# April Throwdown Winner



## bmudd14474 (May 26, 2022)

All 3 were winners but the over all winner was 

 DRKsmoking
 with Smoked Standing Steak Tubes- Stuffed with Mozzarella, Wild rice, Mushrooms, Peppers, Onions and Smoked Bacon Served with grilled root veg. 






Bandcollector had Tomato Pine Nut Appetizer 






Civilsmoker had Prosciutto wrapped smoked pulled pork, sweet chips, habanero jack & queso cheese BBQ’d pastry pie!







Thanks to all 3 for the great entries


----------



## civilsmoker (May 26, 2022)

Congrats 

 DRKsmoking
 that was a nice plate!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 26, 2022)

Hey David, congratulations on the win.  You were up against some stiff competition.
Gotta admit I've never seen a steak rolled up, stuffed, and standing up.  Great idea.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (May 26, 2022)

All three are winners in my book!


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 26, 2022)

Good Morning 
Thanks everyone for the votes and to Brian for setting up the Throwdowns.
And to civil 

 civilsmoker
 and John 

 BandCollector
 for their entries also. 

These are fun to do.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 26, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey David, congratulations on the win.  You were up against some stiff competition.
> Gotta admit I've never seen a steak rolled up, stuffed, and standing up.  Great idea.
> Gary



Thanks Gary , yes the competition is always great.  This was fun to make and I will
post the how I did with pictures tonight after I get home

David


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2022)

Congratulations to all three of yous. Everyone of those dishes look fabulous, and David and extra congrats for taking the overall win. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2022)

Congrats to the 3 Chefs!!
All were Fantastic!!

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (May 26, 2022)

I brought up the rear of the Trifecta, but I must say that 1st and 2nd were indeed winners.

Thanks to the 8 people who voted for my entry.  I originally had 9 but someone bailed on me. . .LOL!

Even though I came in 3rd the picture really did not do this appetizer justice. Therefore,  I would like to include this wonderful recipe for the rest of you to enjoy.

And oh yes. . .Congratulations to 

 DRKsmoking
 and 

 civilsmoker
 for a beautiful presentation.

And a big thank you to 

 bmudd14474
 for sponsoring the Throwdown!


*Tomato Pine Nut Appetizer*


*Ingredients:*
Tomatoes cut into slices
Lightly smoked Mozzarella cut into slices
Crumbled Feta Cheese
Lightly smoked and roasted Pine Nuts
Fresh basil
Scallions
*For the Dressing:*

A 50/50 Mixture of Balsamic Vinegar and Olive Oil.  Add a "glob" of French Mustard (more or less to suit your taste) and whisk together.

Place sliced tomatoes and mozzarella slices onto a platter.  Alternate the slices or just place the mozzarella on top of each slice of tomato.

Sprinkle the pine nuts, chopped basil, chopped scallions, and crumbled feta over the tomatoes and mozzarella.

Drizzle the dressing (reserve some dressing for those who prefer more) over  the entire platter and garnish with a sprig of basil.

Enjoy,

John


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 26, 2022)

Congrats DRK

All entries were nice.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 26, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> I brought up the rear of the Trifecta, but I must say that 1st and 2nd were indeed winners.
> 
> Thanks to the 8 people who voted for my entry.  I originally had 9 but someone bailed on me.
> 
> ...


I have this one down as I will do doing this when the maters in the garden are ready!  Very nice!


----------



## BandCollector (May 26, 2022)

Just a side note.

I would like to thank the 70 members who took the time to cast their votes.

I noticed that 1000 people viewed the contest but only 70 took the time to actually vote.  Brian (

 bmudd14474
 ) puts a great deal of effort into organizing these throwdowns and I found it hard to believe that more people did not participate.

Off my soap box.

Thanks again Brian


----------



## jcam222 (May 26, 2022)

Guys those were all 3 beautiful creations. I’m glad all 3 were recognized as such.


----------



## 912smoker (May 26, 2022)

Congrats David and all looked great !

Keith


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 26, 2022)

Congratulations ! You did good!


----------



## bauchjw (May 26, 2022)

Awesome work on some killer entries everyone!  Congrats David!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 26, 2022)

All three of you guys are winners in my book.

All three presentations put my feeble efforts to shame.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 27, 2022)

You all did a great job! Now if you don't mind...would you each dish me up a plate please!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (May 27, 2022)

3 absolute beauties, congrats to all.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 22, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Just a side note.
> 
> I would like to thank the 70 members who took the time to cast their votes.
> 
> ...


My first time in this sub forum 
I am not quite sure what is going on
I didn't see a sticky on the front page to explain
I will keep looking and try to figure out

Just glad to be here!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 22, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> My first time in this sub forum
> I am not quite sure what is going on
> I didn't see a sticky on the front page to explain
> I will keep looking and try to figure out
> ...


Maybe this will help clear things up.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/official-smf-throwdown-rules.9203/


----------



## DougE (Jun 22, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> I didn't see a sticky on the front page to explain


Throwdowns are a friendly competition. The staff picks a theme for the month with ingredient(s) that must be included in the cook, and members who wish to participate cook up and submit a dish within that theme. There's a code word that has to be in the pic you submit to keep people from submitting old cooks. Yeah, I know photoshop, but if someone is that hard up to win by cheating, they'll probably get found out sooner or later.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 22, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Maybe this will help clear things up.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/official-smf-throwdown-rules.9203/


Thank you!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 22, 2022)

And those that participate do a mighty fine job! I'm usually in awe of what they create!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 22, 2022)

DougE said:


> Throwdowns are a friendly competition. The staff picks a theme for the month with ingredient(s) that must be included in the cook, and members who wish to participate cook up and submit a dish within that theme. There's a code word that has to be in the pic you submit to keep people from submitting old cooks. Yeah, I know photoshop, but if someone is that hard up to win by cheating, they'll probably get found out sooner or later.




Perfect explanation Doug

Friendly being the main ingredient to the whole thing, and fun

David


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 23, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Perfect explanation Doug
> 
> Friendly being the main ingredient to the whole thing, and fun
> 
> David


This and thinking outside the box to create a new dish to showcase.....I mean just cool!


----------



## clifish (Jun 23, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> This and thinking outside the box to create a new dish to showcase.....I mean just cool!


was there a may or June throw down?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 23, 2022)

clifish said:


> was there a may or June throw down?


I don't believe so.  They have been running about quarterly as they are a far amount of work for the admins to put together.  Usually it gets posted on the carousel.


----------

